# buttermilk



## raizasebastiani

Alguien me puede decir que ingrediente es "BUTTERMILK" en una receta de tortas. Agradecida de antemanoraizasebastiani


----------



## Alundra

*Buttermilk*: Suero de la leche.

Alundra.


----------



## belén

Es el suero que deja la leche cuando se le quita la grasa para hacer mantequilla.

Sé que es un ingrediente de los "pancakes" y que en Estados Unidos se puede comprar, pero en España no lo venden como tal, así que yo personalmente sustituyo ese ingrediente por leche y me salen bastante ricas las tortitas


----------



## gotitadeleche

There is a difference between cultured buttermilk and "old-fashioned buttermilk". See the following link.

buttermilk


----------



## Maeron

Si no dispone de _buttermilk_, puede sustuirla por leche normal, a la cual se ha agregado previamente una cuchara de vinagre o jugo de limón. Se deja cuajar unos 10 a 20 minutos aproximadamente antes de incorporarla a la receta.


----------



## libre

por lo que escribió Maeron, creo que sería algo que en México llamamos: jocoque, que es como leche "cortada".


----------



## Maeron

libre said:
			
		

> por lo que escribió Maeron, creo que sería algo que en México llamamos: jocoque, que es como leche "cortada".



Creo que se parecen, salvo que el jocoque es más cremoso, en cambio _buttermilk _es descremada y más aguada que el jocoque. Sin embargo, según esta página, se pueden sustituir.


----------



## lauranazario

Aparte de _suero de leche_, el Harper Collins Unabridged Spanish Dictionary dice que "buttermilk" es *suero de manteca*.

Por su parte, el Simon & Schuster International Spanish Dictionary dice que "buttermilk" es *suero de la leche, leche cortada; leche de manteca*.

Nada apetitoso...   

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Jordi Ribera

Hola gente,

Estoy subtitulando una película de los años 40 y en una escena de un restaurante el cliente pide "buttermilk". La traducción del diccionario es "suero de leche" pero no me suena muy bien para poner en los subtítulos. ¿Alguien sabe que es el "suero de leche"?


Gracias,

Jordi.


----------



## esance

Bona tarda Jordi!

Podría ser "mantequilla de leche" o "crema de mantequilla" he oido las dos ocpiones.(piensa que hay mantequillas vegetales y tal vez hacen la distinción)

More suggestions, pls?


----------



## araceli

Aquí se trató este tema:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=35072


----------



## CaroldeChile

Para mi, si un cliente pide "buttermilk" es porque se refiere a "mantequilla"..

En mi país es muy usada para ponerle al pan.
no hay nada más rico que pan amasado con mantequilla


----------



## Phryne

CaroldeChile said:
			
		

> Para mi, si un cliente pide "buttermilk" es porque se refiere a "mantequilla"..
> 
> En mi país es muy usada para ponerle al pan.
> no hay nada más rico que pan amasado con mantequilla


Carol, si entendés "mantequilla" como "butter", como supongo que casi todos los hispanoparlantes hacemos, entonces la mantequilla y el/la "butetrmilk" son dos cosas muy diferentes. Como advierten en el "hilo" posteado por araceli, "buttermilk" es un suero que queda al separar la leche de la manteca. Si lo ves parece leche, pero tiene un sabor agrio. Normalmente se usa en recetas de "pancakes" o "bisquits". En Argentina no existe tal cosa. Si no se consigue, para que te hagas una idea como es, se lo puede reemplazar con leche cuajada. Se puede agregar limón a la leche para cortarla y queda más o menos como el "buttermilk".

buttermilk
butter o mantequilla

saludos


----------



## Jordi Ribera

No es mantequilla porque al personaje le traen una bebida. Lo que no me gusta es la traducción de "suero de leche", pues un español difícilmente entenderá de que se trata. ¿Sabéis si hay alguna forma distinta de nombrarlo?

Salut!


----------



## Phryne

Jordi Ribera said:
			
		

> No es mantequilla porque al personaje le traen una bebida. Lo que no me gusta es la traducción de "suero de leche", pues un español difícilmente entenderá de que se trata. ¿Sabéis si hay alguna forma distinta de nombrarlo?
> 
> Salut!


Hola Jordi!

La verdad que no se de una forma de llamarlo en castellano, ya que no conocía este derivado de la leche hasta que pisé los EEUU. 

Yo preguntaría si alguien de algún país hispanoparlante conoce este producto de primera mano en su país de origen. De no ser así, creo que "suero de leche" es la definición más apropiada.

saludos


----------



## Marevalo

Hola Jordi,

Pues yo si conozco el suero de leche en España, pero no lo tomamos como bebida. Se utiliza para cocinar.


----------



## Voloshka

Es un poco tarde para escribir la respuesta  pero yo he encontrado "leche cuajada" en algun texto


----------



## danielfranco

Hola a todos:
Opino que si el personaje pidió "Buttermilk" y le trajeron una bebida, entonces no se refería literalmente al "suero de leche", sino a alguna bebida popular de esa época. ¿Algún forero con experiencia en las cantinas que nos saque de dudas? ¿O algún forero experto en "film noir"?
Sólo mi humilde opinión.
Dan F


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Mi novio es turco y en Turquía se toma esa bebida, que ellos llaman "ayran". Se llena un vaso de yogur turco hasta la mitad y luego la otra mitad se llena de agua. Se echa un poco de sal y zumo de limón. Los árabes lo hacen igual pero dulce.
En España no existe esa bebida así que no sé cómo lo vas a traducir. Suero de leche tampoco es la traducción correcta, a menos que exista otro tipo de "buttermilk".
Podrías decir ayran, estaría correcto.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hola, también se traduce como "suero de yogúr", ya que algunas recetas explican cómo separar el suero de la leche y otras indicán cómo mezclar yogur con agua y retirar la nata.

Creo que, a no ser que sea esencial para la historia, puedes usar la palabra turca que te ofrece Kräuter, y al ver la acción en la película se entenderá que se trata de un tipo de bebida. Ahora bien, si es importante para la acción que se entienda que no se trata de una bebida alcohólica, tal vez deberías utilizar "suero de leche/yogur".

Saludos.

Saludos.


----------



## Jordi Ribera

Hola chicos,

Veo que este tema sigue vivo a pesar del tiempo. Para la película ya no me hace falta pues se entregó ya hace unos meses, pero tengo curiosidad por saber que traducciones posibles hay. Parece una de esas palabras que traen de cabeza.


Salu2!


----------



## Papalote

Hola todos,

En Mèxico solíamos llamarle *jocoque* y es lo mismito que el *buttermilk* en los USA y Canadá.

Dato superfluo pero interesante, para los que como yo les encanta la cocina, cuando uno no tiene buttermilk para una receta de pastel (bizcocho) o pancakes, muffins, etc, se substituye el buttermilk por la misma cantidad de leche a al que se le agregan unas gotas de limon. Se deja repozar al ambiente de la pieza entre media y una hora, y el resultado es... casi lo mismo! 

Saludos,

Papalote


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Corrección: reposar.
Muy bueno el dato Papalote, es decir que viene a ser una especie de leche cortada, que alguna vez leí que se usa para hacer scones.
Saludos.


----------



## Ilmo

"Buttermilk" no se debería traducir a "suero de leche" pues "suero" es el líquido bastante claro, según mi diccionario así:
• 
*suero (m) *
n. whey, watery part of milk that separates off when milk sours
Se forma suero de leche también al preparar queso.
"Buttermilk", por el contrario, es un líquido blanco y bastante espeso. Se forma al preparar mantequilla; toda la grasa que contiene la crema (nata) agria se conglomera en mantequilla cuando se la bate en una mantequera. Tiene un sabor agrio, pero al menos en mi país hay mucha gente a la cual apetece mucho. Es un alimento comercial cotidiano.


----------



## cirrus

Tambien se usa en ciertos tipos de pan p ej soda bread.  Buttermilk no es cuajada.


----------



## Soy Yo

También se puede beber buttermilk... es una bebida bastante comun en el sur de Estados Unidos...aunque ya se esté pasando de moda. A mi madre le encantaba beberla y tambien a mi me gusta. Está especialmente buena con el "cornbread." Se usa en la preparacion de otras comidas tambien...como "cornbread" y "biscuits".

Para distinguir, entre la "buttermilk" y la leche fresca no agria...se denominaba la leche normal "sweet milk" (aunque no tenia nada de azúcar agregado). Por cierto, 'buttermilk' es más "espesa" que 'sweet milk'.

Y a propósito de la sustitución mencionada por Papalote, también preparando  una receta puedes echarle vinagre a la leche para sustituirle al buttermilk.


----------



## alfatica

kinda late, i know, but i wanted to post this in case someone else would need an answer.

go to food network's website and search for "homemade buttermilk"

sorry i didn't type the link, i'm not allowed to post it 'cause this is my first message here 

it's a really simple recipe!

good luck!


----------



## ORL

Buttermilk es una cuajada reciente, que no espesó, una leche cortada, digamos. El suero de leche es "whey", y es cristalino, no es blanco.


----------



## Alhen

Bueno, sé que este post es bastante antiguo, pero tuve un problema buscando la traducción de esta palabra. Al final, la encontré. "Suero de mantequilla". Una explicación de qué es esto puede ser encontrada en Wikipedia en español. No pongo el link, porque el sistema dice que aún soy junior ^_^

p.d. La traducción me la pasó Dvortygirl, una amiga del Wiktionary en inglés.


----------



## abeltio

En Holanda es Karnemelk y es leche cuajada pero no llega a ser yoghurt.


----------



## gothscop

En Costa Rica, la llamamos "leche agria"


----------



## Kerena

En Colombia a esta deliciosa bebida le llamamos kumis, tiene la consistencia del yogur, pero su acidez es más acentuada. Se produce fermentando la leche con bacilos lácticos.


----------



## Walesa

pero entonces Buttermilk es la cuajada vasca de toda la vida???


----------



## Seattle Taz

ORL said:


> Buttermilk es una cuajada reciente, que no espesó, una leche cortada, digamos. El suero de leche es "whey", y es cristalino, no es blanco.



Sí, bien dicho.  Es una leche cortada, por cultivarse o bien por añadirse vinaigre.

(Hablo como cocinera.)


----------



## revbish

Buttermilk here in the U.S. is usually produced from skim milk (fat-free milk) by culturing it with specific bacteria that ferment the lactose, converting it to lactic acid, thereby producing a tart, somewhat sour milk.  I'm from the south, and in addition to being a necessary ingredient for making cornbread, many of us love to drink buttermilk.  There's nothing better than a good, cold glass of buttermilk! (and healthy, too!)


----------



## Titincita

Hola

Podrían decirme si hay algún equivalente en México para el *"buttermilk*" o suero de la leche. Hasta donde yo sé, aqui en México no se comercializa eso y necesito saberlo para cocinar un pollo, cuya receta ví en la TV.

Gracias
Titina


----------



## kamnil

En México si puedes encontrar *suero de leche* y pues otro equivalente la verdad no se me viene a la mente.


CY


----------



## Marxelo

Según wikipedia en español es *suero de mantequilla* (_buttermilk_) o *mazada.

*http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suero_de_mantequilla


----------



## pepe19491

usa un yogurt al natural, queda muy rico tambien


----------



## Erco 47

Sé que este tema ya es viejo, pero no sería "_Leche Agria_" una buena alternativa para traducir "buttermilk"?


----------



## mystique_ani

Yo creo que buttermilk es lo que en México llamamos nata, que es la membrana que se forma en la leche al calentarse hasta hervir, ésto es lo que encontré en una enciclopedia virtual:

Nata (cuajada).-
Aunque es similar en aspecto a la crema de leche cuando flota, son químicamente distintos, e incluso tienen sabores y texturas al gusto distintas.
Es preciso diferenciar la nata de la crema, dado que la primera refiere a coagulación de proteínas mientras la segunda refiere a la separación del contenido graso de la leche
Es la parte grasa de la leche entera y fresca, y suele formar una capa untuosa que flota en su superficie. *Es la materia prima con la que se elabora la mantequilla.* En los comercios, se suele encontrar procesada con el sistema UHT, pero se puede encontrar fresca.

Ahora bien, en México es utilizada para elaborar riquisimos manjares, ya sea pan, pasteles, tamales, infinidad....


----------



## la gitana

Hola foreros:

No sé qué tan común es, pero aquí en Panamá he escuchado el término *leche agria* -- que para mí, que mi primer idioma es el inglés, suena como una fiel traducción de *buttermilk*, que también se conoce como *sour milk*.  Ustedes, ¿qué opinan de la exactitud de este término?


----------



## Seattle Taz

"Buttermilk" se hace por culturar la leche, es decir por dejarla ponerse cortada de especies Lactobacillus, y luego se quita la manteca facilmente.  Lo que queda despues del quitar la manteca se llama "buttermilk."  El suero de la leche se llama "whey" en el ingles y es lo que queda despues de quitar los solidos y la manteca, como pasa en el hacer queso.  La bebida turco o arabe, a que llaman 'aryan', no existe en el ingles.  Cuando yo la preparo, le llamo "lassi," que es su nombre en la India, adonde esta muy popular.

Les escribo todo esto a Ustedes porque buttermilk esta muy a mi gusto, como una bebida.  Mi hermana tiene vacas lecheria, tambien ella prepara mucho queso.

Gracias por leer esta nota.  Favor de desculparme por los muchos errores que hago.  Yo les invito a Ustedes corregirlos segun su inclinacion.


----------



## Obi Wan

En Argentina existe una gran variedad de leche cuajada a la que llamamos Yoghurt. Los hay desde casi sólidos hasta líquidos para beber, con gustos o puros. El sabor natural del Yoghurt es un poquito ácido ya que se elabora a partir de un microorganismo que fermenta a 37 grados, un lactobacilo acidófilo. Los hay enteros ( con contenido de crema de leche ) o descremados light, con frutas sólidas, sabores, etc. En oriente se acostumbra a mezclarlo en las ensaladas junto con pepinos, o beberlo como refresco, etc. No es leche, es un fermento que uno mismo puede hacer a partir de leche común. Para el típico Kentucky Fried Chicken se usa una costra para freir  que se prepara con "buttermilk", harina y condimentos. El reemplazo es el Yoghurt entero de consistencia líquida sin sabor que se usa para beber. Muchos saludos.


----------



## Seattle Taz

Se usa yogurt mucho aqui y en la India tambien.  Es muy popular en todo partes del mundo excepto entre los chinos y los japoneses.  Yo he oido (hace anos) que, desde la adolesencia, los adultos de esta gente falta una enzima específica para digerir la proteina de la leche.

Gracias por leer mis notas sobre esta tema.


----------



## cocuyo

Seattle Taz said:


> Se usa yogurt mucho aqui y en la India tambien.  Es muy popular en todo partes del mundo excepto entre los chinos y los japoneses.  Yo he oido (hace anos) que, desde la adolesencia, los adultos de esta gente falta una enzima específica para digerir la proteina de la leche.
> 
> Gracias por leer mis notas sobre esta tema.



No falta el enzima para digerir la proteina, pero a gran parte te la humanidad falta la enzima _lactasa_ para descomponer el azucar de la leche en los componentes glucosa y galactosa que son digestibles. Cuando una persona sin la enzima lactasa toma leche, el azucar de la leche se fermenta en los intestinos, causando dolor, gases y diarréa. 

Y el "buttermilk" es, como muchos ya han dicho, lo que queda de la leche despues de batir la nata para separar la mantequilla, y es el _suero de mantequilla_ en castellano. Está cortada, porque antes de batir para separar la mantequilla, se fermenta la nata con lactobacilli. Típico de los lactobacilli es que su producto de fermentación del azucar de la leche (lactosa) es ácido láctico en vez de alcohol. La bebida de _buttermilk _proviene de Alemania, donde se llama _Buttermilch_.


----------



## Curious Cusqueña

Según Wikipedia:

El "suero de la leche" es "whey" en inglés.

El "suero de mantequilla" es "buttermilk" en inglés.

La "crema de leche" es "cream" en inglés.

Todas son partes distintas.

Creo que la confusión viene de la diferencia entre las costumbres.  Parece que los de los Estados Unidos se obtenía al sacar la mantequilla de la leche (en el proceso de "churning"), pero en las tradiciones del Medio Oriente, Pakistan, la India, y Escandinavia, se hace mezclando la leche con algo más (jugo de limón o algo para hacerla fermentar).


----------



## Moritzchen

De vez en cuando tomo buttermilk o lo uso con el cereal. He tomado cuajada en Argentina y aunque digan que no es lo mismo, por lo menos puedo decir por experiencia propia, que tiene la misma consistencia, color y sabor.


----------



## myfairdiva

No será como la Leche Cultivada? O los ahora muy populares yogures líquidos con probióticos (Lactobacilos)?


----------



## mohv

Buttermilk es en español "suero de mantequilla" o "mazada"


----------



## Leiley

Si os armáis de tiempo y paciencia hay otra manera de conseguir suero de leche:

Si al batir nata para montar (valga la redundancia) te pasas batiendo, obtienes una mantequilla dulce que se puede usar perfectamente y suero de leche, que se puede colar y reutilizar.


----------



## Sandragoras

Hola.

A ver si hay alguien por acá que sepa de repostería. Estoy traduciendo un pequeño texto que dice con qué sustituir la Buttermilk si no la tienes a la mano, y dice que para prepararla en casa, uses una cucharada de jugo de limón o vinagre más suficiente leche para llenar una taza (dejar reposar por 5 minutos).

¿Qué opinan, es nata, leche cortada, crema agria o qué?

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda...

Sandrágoras


----------



## cocuyo

Sandragoras said:


> Hola.
> 
> A ver si hay alguien por acá que sepa de repostería. Estoy traduciendo un pequeño texto que dice con qué sustituir la Buttermilk si no la tienes a la mano, y dice que para prepararla en casa, uses una cucharada de jugo de limón o vinagre más suficiente leche para llenar una taza (dejar reposar por 5 minutos).
> 
> ¿Qué opinan, es nata, leche cortada, crema agria o qué?
> 
> Gracias de antemano por su ayuda...
> 
> Sandrágoras



Yo diría que es leche cortada. Cuando agregas ácido a la leche, ella cuaja. No es el suero de mantequilla, pero sabe parecido.


----------



## Sandragoras

Muchas gracias Cocuyo. Finalmente eliminé la notita del texto, porque en México no utilizamos eso para nada... creo.

Saludos cordiales,
S


----------



## Sadurnina

Hola,

alguien sabe si el buttermilk, o suero de la leche según parece, es lo mismo que el suero que se separa de la leche cuando se hace requesón?

Lo explico bien por si alguien no sabe lo que es el requesón pero sí sabe lo que es el buttermilk: para el requesón caliento leche entera en un cazo hasta que llega a la ebullición. En este preciso momento lo saco del fuego y le echo un buen chorro de limón, por lo que la leche se corta. Me espero a que ya no queme, y cojo un trapo de cocina limpio. Le pongo todo el contendio del cazo enzima y escurro de manera que toda el suero de la leche, que se ha cortado, se queda fuera del trapo. Presiono un poco y queda esta especie de "queso fresco" que llamamos requesón y que en Cataluña se come frío de la nevera.

Bien, agradecería que alguien me dijera si el suero que yo echo a perder con el requesón es lo mismo que el buttermilk, ya que necesito buttermilk para una receta y en Cataluña no encuentro.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Leiley

En principio sólo es buttermilk lo que te resulta de batir la nata para hacer mantequilla, como he explicado antes. Aunque en mi opinión el suero que te sobra a ti puede ser un buen sustituto. Es una pena que no se encuentre en España de manera habitual, yo tuve que hacer el truco de la nata una vez que me vi apurada de tiempo, y para conseguir un poquito de buttermilk tuve que batir y batir y batir un montón de nata y acabé con la nevera llena de mantequilla dulce. Realmente el truco no compensa, sólo si como yo te has visto desesperada sin remedio.

De todas formas he oído que la buttermilk que se comercializa hoy en día en US ni siquiera es la buttermilk original, sino una leche desnatada con varios fermentos. Así que prueba con tu suero, y si funciona, pues sigue usándolo.


----------

